# What do you do to keep your lathe bed from rusting?



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have already waxed it. I never leave shavings on it. Just in the time it takes me to turn a bowl, the bed starts to rust.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

wax your beds take some past wax n put it on the lathe bed and then wait a few minutes and take it off with some 4 ot steel wool. keeps those beds nice n clean and helps the banjo and tailstock slide better. Wait till ya get into a freshly downed tree. Those things leak water like nobodies business. I get decked out in a rain slicker in the winter but in the summer it's kind of refreshing happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## Abbe (Dec 9, 2008)

I have used many different commercial treatments, WD40 etc., but the best thing I have come across is Rem Oil which is made to oil the metal on rifles and other guns. I order it online after a google search but you can always go to Remington rifles site. It lasts between turning sessions.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

also there's something called boeshield that I use to keep my bandsaw top clean. works wonders but Im pretty sure it's just and aresolized wax


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it has more to do with you rough turning green wood. I think it would be enough to wet the top down with WD-40 when you are using wet wood.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Boeshield indeed. Good stuff


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use WD-40 I just spray a little on and then wipe the bed down along with the bottom of the banjo, top of the tool rest and fairly often the bottom of the tailstock and tailstock quill. I've used wax but ideally you need to do this very often both to make the tools and banjo slide easier and to keep the rust down. It's just too easy to spray the wd-40 and it's inexpensive.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

My solution was to get a Robust American Beauty -- it has stainless steel ways. :yes:

Before that, I used Johnson's Paste Wax. Wipe it on, let dry, and then buff with a soft cloth. I never had any rust using JPW and it makes the lathe ways as water repellant as a duck's back.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I spray some WD-40 on the bed, then while still wet, I wet sand it with some 220 grit. Then hit is with about three coats of clear paste wax. Stays very smooth and slick. That's what works for me.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

I do not turn wet wood.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I turn wet wood, and I can't afford a robust. If you don't turn wet wood you are missing the fun of turning.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe he takes his SHOWER, in the SHOWER, hehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Scott E (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a Powermatic and all I did when I got it was wipe it down with mineral spirits and a fine steel wool. Then I used a soft cloth to make sure no steel wool was left on it. Then I used mothers auto wax on the bed ways and the bottoms of the banjo and tail stock. I turn wet wood all the time and I have no rust on it. I wipe it down once in a while and add some more wax. I have been doing this for 3 years on that lathe and my other lathe is 6 years old and no rust. Hope this works for you.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I too use the Johnson's yellow wax / 0000 steel wool treatment.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Maybe he takes his SHOWER, in the SHOWER, hehe.
> 
> Dale in Indy


Maybe I'm not turning green enough wood, but it's not bad.


----------

